# Colour scanned documents for Visa 189



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dears,


For my 189 online application, should I submit the pdfs of my certified copies of documents or should I submit pdfs of the colour scans of the original documents?


Immigration site wording confusing as below ,

""All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless specifically requested to do so by the department""

Anyone having CO objection for similar case.




Regards,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

CO has requested me to upload Form 80, PCC, and undergo Medical tests, but has not complained about the non-certified colour scans that I provided.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

KeeDa,

Thanks for you reply. I am also preparing to upload color scanned documents. Hope no issue will come.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> CO has requested me to upload Form 80, PCC, and undergo Medical tests, but has not complained about the non-certified colour scans that I provided.


Keeda I have all documents JP Certified ( from australia) and color scanned, even PCC and Passport. Do you think its good idea to upload everything Certified?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yeah of course a good idea if you already have them certified.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> yeah of course a good idea if you already have them certified.


Yeah, i thought that too, I guess they will rely on their Certification more than my original :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Any one face problem by uploading color scanned? CO asked to upload certified copies in case of color uploaded ?


----------



## mdesilva (Mar 9, 2014)

It has been stated that we should copy, certify and upload all the documents except PCC and passport.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Color scan of originals are OK for online visa applications


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

Color scans are fine for VISA Applications. The only certified copies i uploaded were the ones which i submitted for ACS verification. Everything else is just a color scan. Some work related documents were black and white un-certified copies(Online generated Payslips).

As long as your documents are legible and is not suspicious(Tampered/corrected), you are good to go.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

wildweasel said:


> Color scans are fine for VISA Applications. The only certified copies i uploaded were the ones which i submitted for ACS verification. Everything else is just a color scan. Some work related documents were black and white un-certified copies(Online generated Payslips).
> 
> As long as your documents are legible and is not suspicious(Tampered/corrected), you are good to go.



Thanks for your update. Your case done ? or in progress. I am uploading color scans only.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Keeda I have all documents JP Certified ( from australia) and color scanned, even PCC and Passport. Do you think its good idea to upload everything Certified?


Thats good..


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Any one who recently done.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> Any one who recently done.


Any update


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*Color copies of docs*

Just getting confused on it, as I see everywhere "certified copies of originals", can you quote from immi site where I can find this? regards



TheExpatriate said:


> Color scan of originals are OK for online visa applications


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ozzzy said:


> Just getting confused on it, as I see everywhere "certified copies of originals", can you quote from immi site where I can find this? regards


https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-#tab-content-1

See heading Prepare Your Documents


----------

